# Merry Christmas



## packsaddle (Dec 24, 2009)

Friends,

Wishing you and yours a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.

May your primary means of egress remain unobstructed and properly illuminated in 2010.

Respectfully,

Packsaddle


----------



## D a v e W (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: Merry Christmas

Friends and enemies, Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!! :mrgreen:


----------



## RJJ (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: Merry Christmas

Back at ya Pack! And all that read!


----------



## Mac (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: Merry Christmas

May your foundations remain strong and your roofs tight; means of egress and the water works fully functional.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: Merry Christmas

I will join in with our friend Pack and wanting to be totally un-PC;

Merry Christmas and a very happy, employment secured, or gained, healthy, happy, and otherwise excellent new year!


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: Merry Christmas

To All:

May you and yours have a safe and happy holiday season.  And may the joy of Christmas bless you all.

Fyr


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: Merry Christmas

Merry Christmas Ya'll,

Stay in and stay safe.

Uncle Bob


----------



## cboboggs (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: Merry Christmas

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year one and all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raider1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: Merry Christmas

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all the members of this forum.  

Chris


----------



## jpranch (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: Merry Christmas

Merry Christmas from Wyoming to all!


----------



## Alias (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: Merry Christmas

Happy Christmas and a prosperous New Year to all.

Stay safe, and don't put the Christmas tree too close to the fireplace or woodstove.   :mrgreen:   We've had 1 fire so far because of this.  :roll:

Sue, lost on the frontier


----------



## AegisFPE (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: Merry Christmas

'Twas the night before Final, when all through the house,

Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse.

The sheathing was hung from the stud bays with care,

In hopes the inspector soon would be there.

When out in the yard there arose such a clatter,

I sprang from my job shack to see what was the matter!

Away to the front step I flew to be sure,

Tore open the padlock and threw open the door.

The moon shone on the heads of some scattered nails,

Guess we should have been better at collecting in pails.

When what to my wondering eye should I see,

But a miniature car, "For official use only."

With a little old driver and a cheery demeanor,

I knew in a moment it was the inspector!

More rapid than eagles his corrections they came,

And he whistled and shouted, and called them by name:

"Now foundation! Now framing! Now electric and plumbing!

On mechanical! On fire protection! On accessibility and lighting!

To the top of the curb, to the tip of the peak.

Now fix it all, fix it all; fix it all as I speak!"

As dry leaves before the wild hurricane fly,

When they meet with an obstacle mount to the sky.

So up to the siding his notice it flew,

A red tag? No silly, the joke is on you!

...Merry Christmas to all, and to all a goodnight!


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: Merry Christmas

Thanks Pack and back at ya  

Wish all a very safe and merry Christmas and may nobody run into:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPBS7dVrE1U

Yea, someone had to :lol:


----------



## JBI (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: Merry Christmas

Merry Christmas

to all & to all a good night.

And may God bless us all, every one.


----------

